# Portraits: Young Ukrainians



## cgw (Mar 16, 2022)

Timely:









						What Young Ukrainians Have Lost Overnight
					

Three years ago, Mark Peckmezian made vibrant portraits of youths on the streets of Kyiv and Odesa. “Now there’s nothing in the future,” one says.




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## CherylL (Mar 17, 2022)

cgw said:


> Timely:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.  Glad he was able to reconnect with the young people that were in his portraits.  Tragic


----------

